# 21 auf einen Streich



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60415



> *Schönbohm: Internet-Kriminalität angestiegen*
> 
> Nach Einschätzung von Brandenburgs Innenminister Jörg Schönbohm (CDU) ist die Internet-Kriminalität weiter angestiegen. Deren Bekämpfung habe Priorität, sagte der CDU-Politiker am Mittwoch im Landtag. Allerdings handele es sich dabei um ein bundesweites Problem. Im Innenministerium sei eine Arbeitsgruppe unter Federführung des Landeskriminalamtes (LKA) eingesetzt worden. Diese erarbeite Vorschläge für den Umgang mit der Internet-Kriminalität.
> 
> Schönbohm wies zugleich Vorwürfe zurück, dass Brandenburg bei deren Bekämpfung bundesweites Schlusslicht sei. Das sei völlig falsch, betonte er. So gebe es an der Fachhochschule der Polizei spezielle Lehrgänge für Beamte zur Bekämpfung dieser Kriminalitätsform.  *Außerdem habe sein Haus im vergangenen Jahr 21 neue Computer gekauft, um akute Fälle aktuell untersuchen zu können. *(dpa) / (jk/c't)


Ich fürchte, da sucht jemand die Auffahrt zur Datenautobahn.  :rotfl:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 Juni 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte, da sucht jemand die Auffahrt zur Datenautobahn.  :rotfl:


Nanana...   Ich hatte es vor einem Monat bei *heise.de* ganz genau gelesen:



> Im Polizeibereich gebe es 4900 Computerarbeitsplätze.


Davor stand allerdings noch das hier  :



> *Mitarbeiter versteigerte sieben Festplatten mit Polizeidaten*
> 
> Das Rätselraten um die Herkunft der im Internet versteigerten Computer-Festplatte mit geheimen Polizeidaten ist zu Ende. Ein 45-jähriger Angestellter der Zentraldienste der Polizei habe gestanden, den Speicher unberechtigt über das Internet-Auktionshaus eBay versteigert zu haben, erklärte Brandenburgs Innenminister Jörg Schönbohm (CDU) heute in Potsdam. Das Arbeitsverhältnis mit dem Beschuldigten sei bereits beendet worden.
> 
> Vor Journalisten räumte Schönbohm allerdings ein, dass der Mitarbeiter über eBay insgesamt sieben Festplatten veräußert habe. Sie seien bundesweit an Käufer versteigert worden. [...]


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte es vor einem Monat bei *heise.de* ganz genau gelesen:
> 
> 
> 
> > Im Polizeibereich gebe es 4900 Computerarbeitsplätze.


Aber bestimmt allenfalls mit Int*ra*- und nicht Int*er*net, von Stand-Alone ganz zu schweigen (das werden wohl die 21 sein).


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2005)

Eine Kritik nach der anderen, ist unser Staat überhaupt noch in der Lage fehlerfrei zu arbeiten? Ich fand den folgenden Text auch nicht gerade prikelnd und doch irgendwie zum eröffnenden Thema passend:

Quelle: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/29/0,1872,2307997,00.html



> Frontal21 am 7. Juni 2005
> 
> Viel Geld für unsichere Polizeiwesten
> *
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2005)

das stand schon im April im Spiegel, hat sich kein Aas für interessiert außer ein paar Randnotizen 
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,351516,00.html


> Panorama  18.04.2005
> Polizei-Schutzwesten: Löchrige Lebensretter
> Die Schutzwesten der Polizei in mehreren Bundesländern sind nicht mehr kugelsicher. Das haben Schusstests in Bayern ergeben. Die Panzerjacken müssen deshalb vorzeitig ausgetauscht werden. Doch der Hersteller hat vor zwei Wochen Insolvenz angemeldet. Jetzt wird der Steuerzahler die Millionenkosten tragen müssen.


makaber aus heutiger Sicht der Artikel aus 2001 im KSTA


> *29.11.01*
> 
> Die neuen Schutzwesten sollen mehr Sicherheit bieten.
> Als erstes Bundesland führt Nordrhein-Westfalen bessere Schutzwesten für alle Polizisten ein





> Bayerische Schutzwesten nicht kugelsicher
> München - Die 27 000 Schutzwesten der bayerischen Polizisten müssen wegen mangelnder Kugelsicherheit ausgetauscht werden. Bei einem Beschusstest
> *Kölner Stadtanzeiger  23.04.2005*





> Jetzt müssen neue Westen angeschafft werden - für weitere Millionen. Bis dahin, so empfehlen die Innenminister, sollen die Polizisten die unsicheren Westen einfach weiter tragen.


kein Kommentar.....
cp


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ... makaber ...


... scheint irgendwie alles politisch angehauchte um uns herum zu sein. Nur wenige haben von irgendwas wirklich eine Ahnung und die Bürger dieses doch hochgelobten Landes sind der anscheinenden Ohnmacht völlig ungeniert ausgesetzt.
Selbst wenn demnächst eine andere Regierung handlungsfähig wird, bleiben die funktionalen Schaltstellen von immer noch den selben Amtsträgern besetzt und niemanden interessierts, weil auch dafür mal wieder niemand im Detail verantwortlich ist. Von einem echten "Generationswechsel" sind wir leider noch weit entfernt.
 :cry:


----------



## stieglitz (10 Juni 2005)

> Reducal
> Foren-Veteran


Hört sich fürchterlich an.
Aber passt zu dem Gebiss.


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber passt zu dem Gebiss.


Keine Angst, in echt (dank Keramik) passt alles zu dem bissigen Kerl drumherum!


----------

